# how 2 make purchase on PSN store



## Gamer04 (Dec 1, 2014)

Can anybody please tell me how do I make purchases from PSN store for my playstation 4 as my VISA debit card has not been accepted and I don't have a credit card. I need some serious help here please as I want to purchase games from a sale ending tomorrow. And is there any way to add psn funds to wallet that doesn't require a credit card?
PS: I have an Indian account on psn, i.e. an Indian psn id and I am trying my purchase from Indian psn store. 

Many thanks..


----------

